# Montecristo (Cuba) Grand Edmundo Edicion Limitada 2010 Cigar Review - Great cigar with tons of potential



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Montecristo (Cuba) Grand Edmundo Edicion Limitada 2010 Cigar Review - Great cigar with tons of potential*

This is a wonderful cigar and a great smoke at this early stage already. Complex tastes including great Cuban earth tones, chocolate, leather and m...

Read the full review here: Montecristo (Cuba) Grand Edmundo Edicion Limitada 2010 Cigar Review - Great cigar with tons of potential


----------

